
Danish Startup Solves Roaming Worldwide - dsarle
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2014/09/02/anqor-a-next-generation-of-roaming-hotspot-devices
======
junto
Notably for mobile users roaming in the EU, this problem has already been
solved by the European Parliament:

    
    
      Under the wide-ranging telecoms reforms, the cost of making a call 
      or downloading internet data in another EU country will be the same 
      as at home.
    
      The change is due to take effect from 15 December next year. It still 
      requires approval from EU governments.
    
      In recent years the EU has legislated to lower the costs, so telecoms 
      operators have been forced to cap their fees.
    
      The package was adopted by 534 votes to 25.
    

Source: MEPs vote to scrap mobile roaming fees in Europe
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-
europe-26866966](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-26866966)

[http://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/en/news-
room/content/2014...](http://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/en/news-
room/content/20140401STO41552/html/Connecting-the-continent-how-MEPs-could-
make-electronic-communication-easier#print)

~~~
NicoJuicy
That is still till the end of 2015, so the problem isn't really solved, it
will be solved in 15 months and 13 days (normally).

But it will probably be delayed (telecom lobby)

~~~
masklinn
Roaming fees have already been capped significantly: it's currently (since
July 1st) 19c/mn (calling, 5c receiving), 6c/text and 20c/MB down from
respectively 24c/mn, 8c/text and 45c/MB after the 2013 caps (and 70c/MB in
2012).

And operators can and do provide better deals (my own provider's standard
charge is 15c/MB and has "roaming packs" for 6c/MB to 8c/MB)

(nb: "c" in this context is a euro-cent)

~~~
diarmuidie
One interesting side effect of this capping is that it is cheaper for me to
phone a number on my home network while roaming, than it is when I'm in the
country on the same network!

Three Ireland Prepay account mobile calls 35c/min, roaming calls 19c/min.

------
DenisM
For those living in US I recommend buying TMobile service for travel - free
data roaming abroad (speed-capped) and 20 cent/minute calls. I think text
messages are free as well.

------
contingencies
I can see carriers getting pissed off and nixing this. However, aside from
that potential fail, it looks like a really expensive solution to a nice to
have problem. Since 'buy a local sim card' is the effective competition here
and the thing is as big as two phones, this is only going to appeal to people
who (1) travel frequently (2) have a constant need for connectivity (3) do not
have time to buy a local sim card (4) don't mind carrying extra weight. I wish
them luck but wouldn't bet on this product succeeding.

------
freshfey
I love the idea, especially since I live in Switzerland and chances are that
the EU laws won't apply to us. BUT the device is way too bulky for my taste.
I'd love to see something like a usb/data stick instead of this huge box.

------
callesgg
Seams like a security nightmare for them. Or does each customer get it's "own"
bunch of "simcards".

